# Wanted: used Spinning Wheel



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

I posted this on the Barter Section but thought, duhhhh it might get more notice here!

Finally wore my husband down.....
I'm searching for a Good Used Columbine or Ashford Country Spinner spinning wheel.

I would like to be able to spin super bulky artistic type yarns. My old Louet just can't cut it....

Any information would be greatly appreciated!
Karla


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Karla are you a member of Ravelry? They have several forums there for buying and selling used equipment. www.ravelry.com


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Great wheel if you want to spin fine yarns, good price. Not very good for bulky yarns.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

This is the wheel that I'm looking for. It's made to spin those big bulky yarns.

http://www.paradisefibers.net/PhotoDetails.asp?ShowDESC=N&ProductCode=4131

I'm afraid I might have to cough up the $$$ for a new one....spinners seem to love them and won't let them loose! LOL

Thanks for the help Ladies!


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Well, after searching until my eyes were blurred and talking to all my fiber addict buddies, I just bit the bullet and bought a brand spanking new wheel! I'm sooo excited, I can hardly stand myself! ;-) It should be here sometime next week.

I guess these wheels are not that common and spinners that have 'em don't want to give 'em up.

I can't wait, I can't wait whooooo hoooooo


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Woo-Hoo!!
Congratulations.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

So you got a new Country Spinner from Ashford? Very excited for you!!!!


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Marchwind said:


> So you got a new Country Spinner from Ashford? Very excited for you!!!!


Yuppers! It should be here sometime end of next week...some assembly required! I'm tickled pink. I had enough $$ saved up to buy new, but would have been perfectly happy with a well-loved used one.

I'll post yarn pics when I get it!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Pictures are anxiously being waited for


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> congrats lathermaker (whats a lathermaker?)
> 
> I remember that wonderful feeling of anticipation and excitement waiting for that wheel to arrive! be sure you have LOTS of fluff to play with when it gets there!
> 
> ...



I'm a lathermaker because I'm a full-time soapmaker with my own biz! Heart of Iowa Soapworks

I'm already thinking of a name for her! LOL


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

I spun the maiden run on my new wheel...this thing is soooo much fun, it ought to be illegal! LOL Actually, in the past 2 days I've spun over 300 yards of yarn...too bad I have to take time out to cook & clean...LOL
I want to post a pic, but don't know how. The Sticky thread up above doesn't work. Can someone please explain how to do it?










Ok, I'm going to give it a shot to see if this works. This is the first pic of the yarn I spun last night. I'll post a pic of the actual yarn when it gets dry.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

You can email them to me and I an post them for you when I get home tonight. I'll PM you my email address. What photo server are you using? I use Flickr and love it, never ever had any problems. If you can tell us who you use maybe we can give you more specific directions.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

yeah, 
i think we should make a thread with the title "looking for a house maid that is immune to fiber addiction" 
or "finding excuse why there is no dinner today"

congratulation to your new wheel. mine will be here in about three weeks.already thinking about how to get more time for spinning without guilty feelings :teehee:


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/heartofiowasoapworks/5791916288/in/photostream

OK, I just signed up with Flickr, so let's see if this link works! If not, back to the drawing board! ;-)


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Your link works fine. 

Congrats on the new wheel.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

The link worked. Love the yarn it looks like you are really enjoying yourself. 

If you want to know how to post a picture in a thread here's how you do it:
when you click on your picture on Flickr at the top on the left side of the photo are the symbols for sharing you photo. Click on the drop down arrow, when that opens up look at the bottom of the drop down menu and click on the one that says, "Grab the HTML/BBCode" Then click on the button at the bottom for the BBCode. Highlight and copy the link that is in the little window. Then come back here and open a message window. At the top of the window is the little symbol of the photo. Click on that. When the new window pops up delete the "http//:" that is in that window. Then paste the link you copied from Flickr into that window and hit Okay. When you submit the post you should have the picture in your post. I usually make sure I take the Med. size photo to post.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Like this 








[/url] Ashford close up yarn by heartofIAsoapworks, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Congrats on the new wheel! Your yarn looks great.
Don't you just hate having to stop and do something else?? 
I know your having a blast!


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Thank you Marchwind.

I think the pic looks a little fuzzier than what the yarn actually looks like. I need to check the resolution on my camera.

Yea, it's really tough to have to drag myself away to do the mundane stuff around the house! I dug into my wool stash and have come up with allll kinds of idea's!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Can't wait to see more pictures


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

[/url] Blue yarn 53111 by heartofIAsoapworks, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url] IMAG0033 by heartofIAsoapworks, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

You did it! Now make them a bit bigger next time so those of us with old eyes an see them better  I usually choose the medium size photo when I post them. Love your yarns.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

WIHH I think there are pictures of the wheel she just got further up on the thread here. The wheel is specifically for spinning thick "art" yarns. It's the Ashford Country Spinner


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

You know, this wheel is touted as being for big bulky yarns...but, I was playing with it last night and spun some nice worsted weight. I'm really thinking it's a lot more versatile than they are giving it credit for.


----------

